# Laptop with core i5/7 and 1080p resolution



## mooseontheloose (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys,

My 4 year Inspiron is slowly dying and I need a new laptop. 

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*
INR 60k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*
13"-15"


*3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*1. Programming (Eclipse, usual Java/J2EE stuff)
2. Light gaming (Rise of nations, Halo 2, quake 3, counter strike)
3. Browsing, movies.

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*
Core i5 4200M, core i7 4700MQ, core i7 4702MQ. Not the U series. Atleast 4GB RAM.

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*None in particular.


*6) Anything else you would like to say?
*
•	Screen resolution ( 1080p (Full HD) )
•	Battery back up ( atleast 2hrs )
•	Local or online.
•	Should be easy to repair/clean and maintain (like add an SSD, upgrade RAM etc.)


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think a fhd panel is available in your budget. Core i7u is equal to core i5m so need to avoid it as it provides low tdp too which saves power.
PS check the stickies.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 1, 2014)

I have filled up the questionnaire. I have also changed the budget to 60k.

Its very disappointing to see the lack of good Full HD screens in laptops below 50k.

There is a laptop Lenovo Y510p but that sells for 70k. It has features that I need, but some features that I am not really bothered about. I don't really wish to pay for those features - like a graphics card etc.

- - - Updated - - -

How much do you guys think my 4year old Inspiron 1464 can fetch me. Its in decent condition - DVD drive doesn't work and left button on the touch pad doesn't work. And very normal wear and tear. 

I have an option of selling it for 7.5k - is that a good price?


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

I think the Y510p is the first laptop(when moving up in worth) to have a full hd panel. Get it if you can as it fits your requirements perfectly. It's worth every bit of it's cost(the i7 version). It's easy to open up , upgrade and stuff(I can tell this from personal experience). Your next best bet is:

Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.56490 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com 

This one has a HD+(1600x900) display which is better than HD but still not as good as Full HD.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 1, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> I have filled up the questionnaire. I have also changed the budget to 60k.
> 
> Its very disappointing to see the lack of good Full HD screens in laptops below 50k.
> 
> ...



I sold my Sony Vaio VGN-NR37G
For 9 k last month with specs lower than you!
So don't !Try OLX for good buyers!


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I sold my Sony Vaio VGN-NR37G
> For 9 k last month with specs lower than you!
> So don't !Try OLX for good buyers!



Oh! Thank you for sharing that info.


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 3, 2014)

Frankly I don't see any reason to buy 1080p screen.
For upto 17 inches screen size in laptops, there is no difference in 768p/720p or 1080p.

And I am still happy with my Dell inspiron 15 - 5 yrs old. Though can't play Fifa 14 now!
But I think yours should fetch near abt 10k.


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

A 1080p panel makes a hell lotta difference over 768p even in 15.6". It opens up the possibility of doing work in a well spaced area. After using a 1080p panel you never wanna go back to 768p. You should always opt for the higher resolution panel when budget permits. Gaming is better too due to enhanced anti aliasing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> A 1080p panel makes a hell lotta difference over 768p even in 15.6". It opens up the possibility of doing work in a well spaced area. After using a 1080p panel you never wanna go back to 768p. You should always opt for the higher resolution panel when budget permits. Gaming is better too due to enhanced anti aliasing.



+1 to this. 1080p hi10 anime look better on a 1080p screen compared to a 720p screen.


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 4, 2014)

ok.
Here is one from flipkart. does not fulfill your "not U series" criteria but no others available in this price range.

Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) - 57 k without exchange, 50  k with exchange.

Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.57990 Price in India - Buy Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 4, 2014)

iSLaND said:


> ok.
> Here is one from flipkart. does not fulfill your "not U series" criteria but no others available in this price range.
> 
> Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) - 57 k without exchange, 50  k with exchange.
> ...



Confirm whether FHD or not?
Also graphics is weaker 8750M


----------

